# My Insurance USAA



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

This is my annual insurance payment with everything i need i also pay in dollars 

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/insurancej.jpg/


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

nice! benefit of being US military.


----------

